# Model 27-2 w/ 4" barrel



## Duggap (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't seem to get registered on the S&W forum so permit me to ask here, what is my gun worth. It is blued and has less than 100 rounds fired thru it. It was purchased new by me in 1983 or there abouts. The gun dealer, who was a personal friend, told me to keep it that it would be a collectible some day. So I figured it was "some day". What do you think it is worth. It came with the larger wooden grips It was one of those that was made as their special weapon.
Sorry I don't have a camera so no pic but it is perfect in every way. Somewhere I have the original box and paper it came in.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I've seen them going for anywhere from $700 to $950, unless it's a special model...I've seen those going for as much as $1199 to $2000...........like anything else, it's what someone is willing to pay......


----------



## CajunBass (Apr 10, 2012)

I've paid $750.00 for a couple of 27-2's I've purchased recently. One was a 5" with presentation case, papers, etc, the other was 3 1/2" which in itself brings a premium. I wouldn't think a 4" would bring much more, maybe $800.00, The box and papers would bump it up some most of the time.

Those would be a private sale. Don't expect that from a dealer.


----------

